# 1599 Geneva Bible (reprint)



## Mayflower (Mar 26, 2005)

Who of you has an reprint Geneva Bible 1599 ? 

And do you, have it only for your collection or do you really read in it with the notes ?

I was just thinking maybe to buy one, for $99,-.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 26, 2005)

Have a 1560 and 1599 and use them both.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2005)

My 1599 Geneva is a facsimile and very useful to me both for the Scriptures and the notes.


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Have a 1560 and 1599 and use them both.



What is the difference between the 1560 and 1599 ?
I saw facsimile of the 1560 but it was very expencise like $275, while the 1599 was $99,-


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 27, 2005)

If this is a bible that you will be using for study I'd reccomend the 1599. Its notes are more fully developed. In the difference between the two one can see the develping Reformed interpretation. For personal study I use the latter.


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> If this is a bible that you will be using for study I'd reccomend the 1599. Its notes are more fully developed. In the difference between the two one can see the develping Reformed interpretation. For personal study I use the latter.



Thanks LawrenceU. do also payed so much money (i thought $275,- ) for the 1560, or do you know a cheaper place to but it ?


----------



## cupotea (Mar 27, 2005)

Whoa, where did you see a 1599 reprint for $99?

It took me a thousand years to find any sort of Geneva Study Bible--it was in the oddest place, too, some little hick town up north, but at a Christian bookstore, at least. Anyway, it's a new Geneva Study Bible and it was $60! Please tell me where you saw the one you're considering!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2005)

From an earlier thread:



> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Where can one find the 1559 Geneva Bible, or the 1611?



The 1611 KJV can be obtained from christianbook.com as noted in the first post on this thread. The 1599 Geneva Bible can be obtained from $99-$130 from several sources. There are also free online sources for the 1599 text and notes. Our webmaster has done some research on this and I have added a few additional reference links:

http://www.e-sword.net/index.html

http://www.genevabible.org/Geneva.html

http://www.reformedreader.org/gbn/en.htm

http://personal.pitnet.net/primarysources/geneva.html

http://www.leviticus11.com/1599gb.htm

http://globalcorp.com/geneva-bible/

http://www.apuritansmind.com/PuritanWorship/GenevaBible.htm


----------

